

Android 1.6+ gets Fragments API, allows apps to easily scale for tablets - moeffju
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2011/03/fragments-for-all.html?

======
ekidd
This is a really big deal, because if you previously wanted your app to feel
like a native Xoom app, you had to write off the Samsung tablets and all
phones. But now that the fragment API has been backported, it's possible to
work well on the newest tablets and gracefully degrade on older devices and
phones.

------
zrgiu
Android got screwed big time by the carriers, and it looks like Google is now
trying to make up for that, by exposing new features through libraries. Too
bad it has come to this ...

~~~
shareme
Considering that many developers have suggested that the solution to OEM/MOs
not updating Android devices fast enough would be to back port stuff..its a
welcome sing from Google.

